# Sterling



## Yob (10/10/13)

> Pedigree
> Lineage includes Saaz, Cascade, Brewer's Gold, Early Green and German open pollination
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to insert above description. Original post below:


Trying to dig up a little info on these, they read as quite versatile and are really one I'd personally be interested in having a play with.

Anybody else got any feedback on using them?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## brewtas (10/10/13)

I've heard good things but haven't had a chance to use them yet. Definitely interested if you get a shipment.


----------

